

Computer science and creativity - amichail
http://seejanecompute.blogspot.com/2006/06/computer-science-and-creativity.html

======
amichail
I think there's some confusion as to what "creativity" might mean in
computing. I suspect that for most people, creativity really just applies to
the application idea.

Creativity at the implementation level is not so interesting because it does
not manifest itself in obvious ways to the user.

Sure, creativity can result in faster more elegant code, but so what?

I would rather focus on creativity that results in new kinds of applications
that users can immediately see as something novel and interesting.

Unless computer scientists understand that this kind of creativity is more
rewarding for most people, I predict that CS enrollment will continue to
decline.

